# WTD: A new helmet.



## iLB (5 Oct 2016)

Something not too expensive and not too ugly please. Probably size medium.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Oct 2016)

Peak or not to peak ?


----------



## iLB (5 Oct 2016)

Road helmet, no peak.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Oct 2016)

@tyred's got one hanging in his shed.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2016)

Have you considered a Lego hair helmet?


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2016)

I think the Germans made the nicest helmets


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Oct 2016)

Got a Boardman never worn at home if any interest ?


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2016)

Best to try and buy, all heads are different 

If going the online route, use a retailer with free returns (Evans in store, wiggle, CRC, sigma, etc)


----------

